# Rom/App/Theme Hosting



## Snipa (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for dropping in!

So, as a semi-avid supporter of the Android Community and a primary backer of the Goo-Inside.me project, I thought it might be time to chip in a bit here and see if there are developers looking for rom/theme/app hosting that's fully Rom-Manager compatible, without the annoying popup ads. At the moment, the site is going under a fairly heavy re-build behind the scenes, which will provide a lot more benefits to the developers that would like to host with us.

At the moment, we're running a pair of 100mbit unmetered dedicated servers, and we're pushing ~90mbit aggregate, primarily US based, but if there's interest, we'll be setting up a EU server with proper direction to the EU server for over-seas clients. We're particularly interested in working with some more developers to expand our repritore of provided roms and the like. While I doubt we can compete with some of the larger services (mediafire/dropbox/etc.) Our services tend to be a tad more tailored to technical developers, with access provided via SSH/SFTP/Rsync to take builds directly from a build server, or manual uploads. Web-uploads are on the to-do list, along with a better management panel. Yes, we have spiked to the point where we completely flood both links, and we're working on handling this better in the future!

<Full Disclosure>
All direct links to files have a 10 second bounce page with Adsense ads, and provides a copy of the file's MD5 sum for download verification. The ad's are there to maintain the server costs and provide a method for us to continue to expand. Rom-Manager is excluded from this, and any links into us from RM, go straight through the system.
</Full Disclosure>

The above being said, we have no problem taking input from users on ways to better expand our services, as we're interested in providing a valuable service to the community.

I'm always available on here via PM, or you can catch me on irc.freenode.net under this same nick most of the time. I'm usually on via a bouncer, so if I don't respond, feel free to leave a message with your RootzWiki nick, and I'll get in contact as soon as I can.

As I necro'ed this, I thought I'd add an update here as well.
* Running 2x 200mbit unmetered with gigabit burstable
* Averaging 200mbit/second between the two boxes at this time for most of the day (That's a 80Mb rom every 3-4 seconds)
* Running a full-time build server for ICS to help give back to the community (AOSP builds in ~30 minutes) Available though our signup.
* Signup form for devs: http://goo-inside.me/signup

--Snipa


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Highly recommend these guys for hosting, its been faultless for me and Snipa is always quick to reply to questions or additions. Great service for the Android community here!

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Snipa (Jun 29, 2011)

As much as I hate to necro my own thread, thought I'd kick this back up to the top, with the recent issues with file sharing sites such as Mega Upload. We've made it far easier to apply for rom hosting, with a signup form at: http://goo-inside.me/signup. At this time, we're running dual distribution boxes with 200mbit commits each, with gigabit burtstable, so we can handle most any rom release at this point! Feel free to kick me questions or comments here or on IRC.


----------

